
Russians acquire Washington DC radio station - rmason
http://thehill.com/homenews/media/340292-russian-radio-takes-over-local-dc-station
======
rmason
In a case of art imitating life I'm reminded of this episode of the old late
night Canadian comedy show Second City TV titled CCCP1

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHjaAu1GTZU&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHjaAu1GTZU&feature=youtu.be)

------
LV-426
I wondered how many times the Russian takeover in DC was going to be reported,
but this story is from last year (June, 2017).

Meanwhile, in 2011:

    
    
        From the studio in downtown D.C., it's Russia on your radio
        (Voice of Russia - previous name for Sputnik.)
    

[http://edition.cnn.com/2011/US/07/04/us.russia.radio/index.h...](http://edition.cnn.com/2011/US/07/04/us.russia.radio/index.html)

So basically they changed AM to FM.

